# Does anyone recognize this girl?



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

?
:bounce:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:tape::whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I was thinking you were perhaps drinking too much wine as in Shiraz, but I think maybe not...I think Shiraz was darker with a white "blaze." I'm so not good at this guessing game thing, but she's a doll nonetheless.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

No clue, I am terrible at guessing games.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww Katie she is a very cute girl


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww she's a doll! Congrats! Ariel, I think. Isabella is my next guess


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's beautiful, whoever she is.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's the more important question....is she YOURS???


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mimi- Great guess!
Yes, this was Ariel, now she is Justice and living here at MopTop-
Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats Katie  How was her first night? Ok and now that you let everyone know where are more pictures???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! She is a C-U-T-I-E Katie! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable! Yes we need more photos!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmph, I looked at the title of this thread and was going to say...YES, I recognize her. She's mine and she must have run away to your house. Please send her back........too bad for me that it's not true. 

She's is certainly a cute one. Congrats Katie.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Hmmph, I looked at the title of this thread and was going to say...YES, I recognize her. She's mine and she must have run away to your house. Please send her back........too bad for me that it's not true.
> 
> She's is certainly a cute one. Congrats Katie.


ound:ound:ound:

She's adorable! Congrats!
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I love her new name! She's a sweetheart, huh? I didn't know you were adding a baby girl to the Moptop pack. I'm with Heather, post more pictures!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

she is a super cutie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susan, I am sorry, I think you are mistaken, I think she is mine & someone came an snatched her away. Let me know when she is available for me to come pick her up  

She is an absolute beauty!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Katie, I was just looking at your website...you're keeping Edward, er...Jackson too! Justice and Jackson, huh? They will make quite a pair!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Susan, I am sorry, I think you are mistaken, I think she is mine & someone came an snatched her away. Let me know when she is available for me to come pick her up
> 
> She is an absolute beauty!!


You are both wrong I posted first on this thread! I kept Katie's secret because she is coming to my house eace:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's really beautiful!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG Katie, look at that face. What a cutie she is . . . and I want her. I agree, more photos please.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Katie and the whole MopTop family!

What a stunning new addition she is to your pack!

More pictures please! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I want her so badly.  She is a cutie pie!!


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats Katie  Thats an adorable pic you took of her. I agree with Heather, we definately need more pictures. I can't wait till I bring her brother home. Kathy


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope, but if no one claims her, I'll take her!!!:wink:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sorry about the delay in pictures- Brooklyn went back to school yesterday so I finally get to see the puppy again! LOL- 
Justice is doing well, adjusted right in. It took her one day to figure out the water bottles and just a couple days to figure out the doggy door. She is a riot. Loves to wrestle and tumble with the other puppies. She is very sweet and snuggly, and bratty too! She is perfect!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I really want her !!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's a doll!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awww...look at that sweet little fuzzball...she's a beauty 
Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

She is so adorable! Love all the pics!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Awww..Katie, Thank you for the pictures she is such a beautiful girl  It looks like my girl is happy with her new brothers, I love the picture with her and her toy, looking back at you.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I love her coloring! Can't wait to see how she progresses 
-Renee


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Do NOT, I repeat, Do NOT let Holly look at those pictures!!!!!:help:

What a cutie!!!!!*


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

How adorable! What a face. Glad to hear that she's fitting right in!


----------

